# Theme: Mamiya Monday!



## limr (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry, mini, but I couldn't wait  

*Let's see the Mamiyas!
*
Here's the Beast: C330 next to the little plastic Konstuktor toy camera:



Day 361 - C330 and Konstruktor by limrodrigues, on Flickr

and a few shots:




Day 363 - House on river by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 363 - Columns by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rs Guards by limrodrigues, on Flickr




rs Red leaves B by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And here's the Baby Beast: 645 Pro TL:



And a few shots:




Tree and bench resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Sorghum 1 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 319 - Pocketwatch by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 266 - Airplane by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 21, 2014)

Finally a them I can play in...   My 645 AFD & associated toys:





Unfortunately I don't have any scanned negatives handy... must get on to that.


----------



## PWhite214 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dang!  The only Mamiya gear I used today was my 45 mm Secor lens (645S) on my Sony A77.  



I was taking some shots of my new toy.

Maybe I'll get the DTL bodies and lenses out next week.

You have some nice ones there, the Tree and Bench I like.

Phil


----------



## limr (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice toys, tirediron. Yes, get scanning - I wanna see pictures :mrgreen:


Thanks Phil! And that is a pretty, pretty Exa you've got there.


----------



## compur (Jul 21, 2014)

A ZE-X I recently refurb'd and passed on. It has the hard-to-find 50/1.4 lens.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 22, 2014)

No harm, no foul, Leonore! If I had a picture of my 500 DSX, I'd share it, but I currently don't. Maybe later.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm a terrible person because it took me THIS long to get a picture of my DSX 500. There's reasons, but that's a loooong, depressing story we'll leave for another day.



Mamiya DSX500 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 24, 2014)

ADDITION!!!!




Mamiya 645 by longm1985, on Flickr

M645 Super with 80mm f2.8 and 150 f4.


----------



## limr (Sep 24, 2014)

Woot! The Mamiya has arrived!! 

She's beyooooootiful!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm obligated to agree with you on that one.  Feels right in the hands. Just... right. More right than a DSLR.


----------

